# Masks in the wrong place or no masks



## debodun (May 26, 2020)

At the laundromat on Sunday, there were three other people there ahead of me, two men and one woman. It is clearly posted on the door that masks should be worn while inside. Only one of the men was wearing one properly. The woman wasn't wearing any and the other man had it under his chin. I've seen may people in public with it only covering their mouths (no nose coverage) or under the chin.  Why bother, then? I've hear reports of violence when people weren't allowed in stores because they had no mask.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> At the laundromat on Sunday, there were three other people there ahead of me, two men and one woman. It is clearly posted on the door that masks should be worn while inside. Only one of the men was wearing one properly. The woman wasn't wearing any and the other man had it under his chin. I've seen may people in public with it only covering their mouths (no nose coverage) or under the chin. * Why bother, then*? I've hear reports of violence when people weren't allowed in stores because they had no mask.


My sentiment exactly.

Sad to say, but until facilities are staffed with people overseeing the use of, and/or turning people away who refuse to live up to guidelines relative to the establishment or premises where specific guidelines apply, we'll continue to see a select few who I tend to believe are out to raise the ire in others and garner attention.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 26, 2020)

I will continue to wear a mask because I believe it is the right thing to do.

In the example of three people in the same space I wouldn't be concerned about my safety as long as we were all able to maintain a safe distance from each other.

When I go to the laundrette I'm more concerned about wiping down the machine controls and folding tables with my homemade alcohol wipes.  I also select the hottest setting for washing and drying my laundry.

If the laundrette was bustling with people not wearing masks and unable to social distance I would not bother to enter.

IMO it's all about doing what makes sense for each of us even if some of our rituals have little or no value in preventing the spread of the virus.


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2020)

Some people think rules do not apply to them, or do not like to be told they HAVE to do something, or ar are uncomfortable doing. When did we get so soft?


----------



## In The Sticks (May 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> Some people think rules do not apply to them, or do not like to be told they HAVE to do something, or ar are uncomfortable doing. When did we get so soft?


I believe that some think that complying with senseless rules is evidence of softness...that blind obedience and the loss of individual reason in this country is very concerning.

That's where the divide is.


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2020)

That's where dead is.


----------



## gennie (May 26, 2020)

Most mask wearing and social distancing will be done on the honor system because very few businesses will have enough staff to strictly enforce it. 

If  no one is visibly coughing, sneezing, shouting, its probably safe to go in but no one knows what the person who just left was doing Or if they were wearing a mask OR how long a virus particle remains contagious.  

Seeing everyone wearing a mask and staying away makes us feel safer but keeping hands away from face and hand washing is still  most effective way to avoid becoming infected.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> That's where dead is.


Statements like that cannot be backed up with facts, unless I'm wrong

That's another place the divide is.


----------



## gennie (May 26, 2020)

If someone feels that wearing a mask implies weak manhood, there are deeper problems here than the wearing of a mask.


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2020)

Well said, gennie!


----------



## In The Sticks (May 26, 2020)

gennie said:


> If someone feels that wearing a mask implies weak manhood, there are deeper problems here than the wearing of a mask.


It's not "weak manhood."  It's a matter of not doing something that is nonsensical, just because we've been told to do it..

Why the need to misrepresent what someone else has said?


----------



## win231 (May 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> That's where dead is.


That's where the drama is.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 26, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> It's not "weak manhood."  It's a matter of not doing something that is nonsensical, just because we've been told to do it..
> 
> Why the need to misrepresent what someone else has said?


The weakest argument always starts with an insult; then the cheerleaders pipe up.    It's the Law of the Internet.


----------



## charry (May 26, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> It's not "weak manhood."  It's a matter of not doing something that is nonsensical, just because we've been told to do it..
> 
> Why the need to misrepresent what someone else has said?


 

Why is it , that some people just cant be told fgs ,!!!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 26, 2020)

I think that wearing masks and social distancing in dense public situations will become as commonplace as wearing seatbelts or helmets has become.

In the beginning people resisted those changes and mocked them but over time the majority of people accepted them as a part of everyday life.


----------



## Butterfly (May 26, 2020)

Around here you get a big fat ticket for not wearing a seatbelt.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 26, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Around here you get a big fat ticket for not wearing a seatbelt.


We also get a big fat ticket for talking on our cell phones while driving.

Maybe someday we will get a big fat ticket for not wearing a mask.

I'm not saying it's right or wrong all I'm saying is that things change over time.


----------



## MickaC (May 26, 2020)

So many unanswered questions, feelings, about the whole Covid 19 disaster. For me, i'm going to keep on doing what is recommended in order to keep safe and well for as long as it is necessary, no if's, but's or and's. I have come to accept that life will not be the same after Covid 19, will learn to have the new normal life, which will differ from before Covid 19. It will take all to get through this, just try to do your part. Thank you.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 26, 2020)

MickaC said:


> So many unanswered questions, feelings, about the whole Covid 19 disaster. For me, i'm going to keep on doing what is recommended in order to keep safe and well for as long as it is necessary, no if's, but's or and's. I have come to accept that life will not be the same after Covid 19, will learn to have the new normal life, which will differ from before Covid 19. It will take all to get through this, just try to do your part. Thank you.


I'm totally with you, Micka!


----------



## gennie (May 27, 2020)

My prediction:  just as the HIV virus changed the routine ****** habits of many,  Covid 19 will change the routine social habits of many until a safe and foolproof vaccination can be developed.


----------



## Don M. (May 27, 2020)

IMO, those who refuse to wear a mask or maintain a safe distance during this epidemic, are just showing their disdain for others.


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2020)

For those who insist that the decision to wear or not to wear masks has nothing to do with politics, this article should make interesting reading.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...8025e6-9f9c-11ea-81bb-c2f70f01034b_story.html

President Trump dismissed a mask-wearing reporter as being “politically correct” on Tuesday, while the presumptive Democratic candidate, Joe Biden, called him a “fool” for mocking their use.
The president’s refusal to wear a face mask in public, defying recommendations from public health experts, has become a symbol for his supporters resisting stay-at-home orders amid the coronavirus crisis. To wear one then is seen by some as being anti-Trump.
In early April, Trump announced new guidance from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention that Americans wear face coverings in public to slow the spread of the coronavirus, reversing the administration’s earlier recommendations that masks weren’t necessary. The president was clear, however, that he would not be wearing a mask — even though “it may be good” advice.


----------



## lukebass (May 27, 2020)

It is clear that the general public will not abide by the CDC recommendations of wearing a face mask.
The reasons are many but unless masks become a mandatory rule we will continue to see a lessening of face mask use.
For those of us who are seniors we need to do everything possible to protect ourselves.  I believe it is now more important than ever to continue wearing masks and gloves.  Because so many are now not wearing masks at stores, especially grocery stores, I recommend continuing to wipe down the goods we buy with disinfectant wipes.  I also recommend stocking up on necessary items especially those that disappeared off the shelves with the first wave of Covid 19.  TP, paper towels, disinfectant wipes, hand sanitizer, Lysol spray, etc.   
Benjamin Franklin — 'An _ounce of prevention_ is _worth a pound of cure_.'


----------



## Judycat (May 27, 2020)

I saw some people not wearing masks in Wal Mart today. Didn't bother me.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 27, 2020)

lukebass said:


> It is clear that the general public will not abide by the CDC recommendations of wearing a face mask.
> The reasons are many but unless masks become a mandatory rule we will continue to see a lessening of face mask use.
> For those of us who are seniors we need to do everything possible to protect ourselves.  I believe it is now more important than ever to continue wearing masks and gloves.  Because so many are now not wearing masks at stores, especially grocery stores, I recommend continuing to wipe down the goods we buy with disinfectant wipes.  I also recommend stocking up on necessary items especially those that disappeared off the shelves with the first wave of Covid 19.  TP, paper towels, disinfectant wipes, hand sanitizer, Lysol spray, etc.
> Benjamin Franklin — 'An _ounce of prevention_ is _worth a pound of cure_.'


'_Those who would give up essential liberty, to purchase a little temporary safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety._' Benjamin Franklin

Ben also had a sense of proportion.


----------



## lukebass (May 28, 2020)

For those who don't fully understand, wearing a mask only provides minimal protection for the wearer.
The main purpose of wearing a face mask is to prevent the wearer from infecting others.   Any one who is infected  may not show any symptoms for five days at which time they remain highly contagious.
Not having any regard for oneself is one thing, but not to have any concern for one's fellow man is pathetic.  Wearing a mask to protect others has nothing to do with liberty.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 28, 2020)

So today was a shopping day, grocery store and Lowe’s to buy plants  for the front yard.  As we got to the third place, and I put on my mask before I got out of the car, I noticed my husband was staring at me.

What?, I said to him.  He replied, “Do you really need to put on your mask to go into the house?”

Maybe


----------



## Fyrefox (May 28, 2020)

As an aside, the creation of masks has become a booming cottage industry in an otherwise depressed economy.  There are literally thousands of listings for them now on eBay, whereas before the pandemic, you might find only a few that nobody wanted,  Now you can find multitudes with virtually any image on them.  One seller commented that she was grinding them out as fast as she could...


----------



## StarSong (May 28, 2020)

Fyrefox said:


> As an aside, the creation of masks has become a booming cottage industry in an otherwise depressed economy.  There are literally thousands of listings for them now on eBay, whereas before the pandemic, you might find only a few that nobody wanted,  Now you can find multitudes with virtually any image on them.  One seller commented that she was grinding them out as fast as she could...


The market is already getting saturated.  Big manufacturers have jumped into the game with both disposable and washable masks.  Screen-print ready, numerous colors and designs.  My wholesale apparel distributors have all added masks to their offerings and are in full stock.  Wholesale prices range from $1.50 - $3.50 per mask. 

Once people have a handful of washable, reusable masks they won't need more.


----------



## CeeCee (May 28, 2020)

I just don’t see trying to be safe as giving up my liberty.


----------



## StarSong (May 28, 2020)

CeeCee said:


> I just don’t see trying to be safe as giving up my liberty.


Boy you sure hit the nail on the head with that comment, @CeeCee.  Completely agree.


----------



## katlupe (May 28, 2020)

In Walmart the other day, everyone wore masks. It was very busy. In the check out line was two uniformed policemen not wearing masks. I wear mine in public buildings and the public area of my apartment building. I don't really believe the masks will protect me from catching anything. I think someone with a cold, virus or flu wearing one will protect me from catching it. And there is no way of knowing if someone is coming down with something or not. So everyone wearing a mask should solve that.


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 28, 2020)

Well, Sunny, how about the MSNBC reporter Cal Perry, who was on a mission to mask shame people, and was outed by the guy he tried to shame because half the camera crew weren't wearing masks. And what about the pictures of folks at the beach or the lake who aren't wearing masks? I suppose they're all republicans? Get real. I wear a mask in public. I hate it, but I do it.


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2020)

Carol, I don't understand why your comment was addressed to me.  In my post #25, I was referring to the people on this forum who deny that mask-wearing has anything to do with one's political position. The article I was quoting says that there is a very clear connection, very obvious to any observer of the scene.  It has changed, though; as time goes on, more and more people seem to be coming to their sense and wearing masks now. At least, those with any intelligence or common decency do.

About Cal Perry, it sounds like he forgot to put brain in gear before driving off the cliff. Considering that his own crew were not wearing masks, he should have kept his mouth shut on the subject. I have no idea what the political orientation of his crew was; there might be a few exceptions here and there (Republicans wearing masks, especially now that wearing masks is pretty much mandated by law in some areas of the country, Democrats not wearing them),  But the initial response very definitely followed along political lines; to deny this obvious fact is to be, well, in denial.

You and I do have one thing in common on this subject; I also hate wearing a mask, but wear one anyway.


----------



## Judycat (May 28, 2020)

Don M. said:


> IMO, those who refuse to wear a mask or maintain a safe distance during this epidemic, are just showing their disdain for others.


I have disdain for others but I still wear a mask.


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 28, 2020)

I think reporters make up the story and then go out looking for proof.


----------



## win231 (May 28, 2020)

katlupe said:


> In Walmart the other day, everyone wore masks. It was very busy. In the check out line was two uniformed policemen not wearing masks. I wear mine in public buildings and the public area of my apartment building. I don't really believe the masks will protect me from catching anything. I think someone with a cold, virus or flu wearing one will protect me from catching it. And there is no way of knowing if someone is coming down with something or not. So everyone wearing a mask should solve that.


Uniformed policemen don't have to wear masks.  Studies have shown that the Coronavirus is easily intimidated & respects authority.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 28, 2020)

win231 said:


> Uniformed policemen don't have to wear masks.  Studies have shown that the Coronavirus is easily intimidated & respects authority.


If only I could make a political reply


----------



## fmdog44 (May 28, 2020)

Sunny said:


> For those who insist that the decision to wear or not to wear masks has nothing to do with politics, this article should make interesting reading.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...8025e6-9f9c-11ea-81bb-c2f70f01034b_story.html
> 
> ...


Trump would b doing us a favor to wear a full head mask or maybe redirect his silly  come over to the front of that face.


----------



## katlupe (May 28, 2020)

win231 said:


> Uniformed policemen don't have to wear masks.  Studies have shown that the Coronavirus is easily intimidated & respects authority.


Oh, that explains it.


----------



## katlupe (May 28, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Well, Sunny, how about the MSNBC reporter Cal Perry, who was on a mission to mask shame people, and was outed by the guy he tried to shame because half the camera crew weren't wearing masks. And what about the pictures of folks at the beach or the lake who aren't wearing masks? I suppose they're all republicans? Get real. I wear a mask in public. I hate it, but I do it.


I saw that reporter and his camera crew. Funny!


----------



## Sunny (May 29, 2020)

Meanwhile, the latest news item is about our great spiritual evangelist, Jerry Falwell, using a racist mask to attack the governor of VA!

https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...c889dc-a0ff-11ea-b5c9-570a91917d8d_story.html


----------

